# Has anyone used one of these cheap 6 in 1 mini-machines?



## Aaron_W

You see these plastic and metal 6 in 1 machines on Amazon, Ebay etc generally well under $200. They can be configured as a wood lathe, metal lathe, mill, drill press, scroll saw, and grinder.

6 in 1 mini-machine








First off I realize that these probably make the worst Chinese mini-lathe look like a Hardinge. I'm not looking at one to do any serious machining, I already have real machines, but wondering how these would work for simple work on wood, plastic and maybe aluminum.

The reason I'm asking is I got into this hobby through plastic models, and am still active on several modelling forums. Questions about these mini-machines come up from time to time, because there are a lot of modelers interested in adding a mini lathe or mill to their tool arsenal. Even finding a really good deal on a used mini-lathe is a $300-400 purchase. For someone just looking to true up some wheels or a gun barrel on a tank model $400 is a sizable tool purchase, $100-ish is much more palatable. Most would be working with wood and plastic. Those who frequently work with brass and aluminum are usually willing to spend the money for a mini-lathe.



I'm considering "taking one for the team" and picking one of these up so I can give it a proper assessment. If someone here has actually used one with realistic expectations, it would save me the time and trouble. I don't expect it to compare well with a mini-lathe, but if it is a step above chucking a piece in a drill and shaping with an exacto knife and sand paper it might be worthwhile for some.


----------



## Dhal22

I looked at that but haven't tried it.


----------



## grzdomagala

I don't have one but saw a few live demos of "the cool tool" set (they had a stand every year around Christmas in toysareus when toysareus was alive). In most cases they demonstrated wood lathe - lathe with a piece of aluminium (shaped like a cannon) was always on display but the workpiece appeared to be the same every year 
I saw a live demo of metal lathe with a piece of brass on a model build fair - it was able to cut it but squeaked quite badly...

Nevertheless kids playing with wood lathe and scroll saw had fun


----------



## higgite

The name alone is worth the price of admission.

*KKmoon Mini Metal Lathe DIY 6 in 1 Multi-functional Motorized Transformer Multipurpose Machine Jigsaw Grinder Driller Plastic Wood Lathe Drilling Sanding Turning Milling Sawing Machine Tool Kit*

Tom


----------



## Latinrascalrg1

higgite said:


> The name alone is worth the price of admission.
> 
> *KKmoon Mini Metal Lathe DIY 6 in 1 Multi-functional Motorized Transformer Multipurpose Machine Jigsaw Grinder Driller Plastic Wood Lathe Drilling Sanding Turning Milling Sawing Machine Tool Kit*
> 
> Tom


It Almost sounds like one of the Game of Thrones Characters Proper Titles! Lol


----------



## markba633csi

When I was a tot in the 60s my folks bought me a toy lathe, ran on D batteries I think.  It came with several chunks of styrofoam; that's all it would cut.
I had fun with it for a while, spewing styrofoam dust all over the house.  It soon ended up in the garbage because either it broke or I got bored with how wimpy it was, or my mom got fed up with the mess


----------



## Aaron_W

Well hopefully it can turn more than styrofoam. I didn't expect that someone here had one, but worth a shot. Seems like the kind of thing someone might have started off with or got as a gift from a well meaning but clueless relative.

I've seen them on ebay as cheap as $76 so I'll probably pick one up after Christmas to play with and see of there is any practical utility to them. Unless it is completely useless I can give it to my dad when I'm done with it. He makes small scale ship models from wood, resin, plastic and wire so could probably make some use of it.


----------



## cjtoombs

Considering 46% of the reviews were one star you really are rolling the dice with this thing.  I read a few of the reviews and it seems you may be lucky to get all the parts needed to assemble it.  Good luck.


----------



## Malakai

I picked up on for $10 on offer up (yes $10...)

Haven't put it together, nothing really fits well. The 3 jaw chuck is made of pot metal. It's more of a toy then anything.


----------



## Alcap

Please keep us informed of your purchase . I would loved to have something like that as a kid building models , HO tracks ect . I think things that would keep kids off video games  is a winner !


----------



## Buffalo21

The only 6-n-1 machine I own









						Stanley 6-in-1 Multi-Bit Screwdriver STHT60048 - The Home Depot
					

The Stanley 6-IN-1 offers a variety of popular tip types and nut drivers in 1 easy to use tool. This versatile screwdriver includes standard and Phillips tips as well as 2 nut drivers. The ergonomic handle



					www.homedepot.com


----------



## alloy

I thought that was Jeopardy categories not a machine tool description.


----------



## darkzero

These guys modded one to run off battery power. And possiblly CNC? I don't know, I don't speak Russian.


----------



## vtcnc

Some things should be done because they can be done, not because they should be done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtcnc

Aaron_W said:


> You see these plastic and metal 6 in 1 machines on Amazon, Ebay etc generally well under $200. They can be configured as a wood lathe, metal lathe, mill, drill press, scroll saw, and grinder.
> 
> 6 in 1 mini-machine
> 
> View attachment 307463
> 
> 
> 
> First off I realize that these probably make the worst Chinese mini-lathe look like a Hardinge. I'm not looking at one to do any serious machining, I already have real machines, but wondering how these would work for simple work on wood, plastic and maybe aluminum.
> 
> The reason I'm asking is I got into this hobby through plastic models, and am still active on several modelling forums. Questions about these mini-machines come up from time to time, because there are a lot of modelers interested in adding a mini lathe or mill to their tool arsenal. Even finding a really good deal on a used mini-lathe is a $300-400 purchase. For someone just looking to true up some wheels or a gun barrel on a tank model $400 is a sizable tool purchase, $100-ish is much more palatable. Most would be working with wood and plastic. Those who frequently work with brass and aluminum are usually willing to spend the money for a mini-lathe.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering "taking one for the team" and picking one of these up so I can give it a proper assessment. If someone here has actually used one with realistic expectations, it would save me the time and trouble. I don't expect it to compare well with a mini-lathe, but if it is a step above chucking a piece in a drill and shaping with an exacto knife and sand paper it might be worthwhile for some.



I can see these being useful from an educational/hobby perspective with middle schoolers, high schoolers and adult hobbyists. They should be versatile enough to handle light plastics and balsa, foam, etc. for modifying parts, etc.

Any claims that they can handle aluminum, steel, etc should be viewed with skepticism and caution. I’ve watched some of the YT videos on these out of curiousity and I’m not impressed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## higgite

darkzero said:


> These guys modded one to run off battery power. And possiblly CNC? I don't know, I don't speak Russian.


Apparently, neither does the YT Russian-to-English closed caption translator. Pidgin English would be a giant step up from the translation. Some of it is funny in a "say what?" sorta way. Was still an interesting video, though, except for the Viking game part.

Tom


----------



## tq60

We have a "real one"...

This is a Chinese copy of a unimat (been many years and forgot name).

We picked it up at a very good you and hobby store in the bay area pre 1992 back when we were young and had limited funds and space.

Still have it in a kit box upstairs.

It was fun and we turned some brass and steel.

Made a few things with it.

The Germans make better toys, it is what it is.

Good for model parts or other small things.

Fits in a tool box with all the parts.

Completely forgot about ours until seeing this. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Winegrower

What people say about very light low power airplanes: "It barely has enough power to kill you".

I suspect these things barely have enough power to remove a finger.


----------



## vtcnc

Winegrower said:


> What people say about very light low power airplanes: "It barely has enough power to kill you".
> 
> I suspect these things barely have enough power to remove a finger.


In one of the previous videos posted, the guy was stalling it by grabbing the chuck.


----------



## Aaron_W

That doesn't surprise me, I doubt it has anymore power than a cordless drill and those are easy to stall if you grab them by the chuck. I think these have a 2" chuck so even more leverage.

I had forgotten about this,, think I will order one when I get back home. 

I was using a cordless drill clamped in a vise to turn small simple model parts before I got a lathe. If this is better than that then it is an option for those who can't or won't budget for a proper mini lathe. I have low expectations for it, just part of my mini lathe obsession.


----------



## Malakai

You can stall a cheap drill, but not a good one by hand. A modern brushless cordless drill can break bone. 

I would know I hurt my wrist badly by holding a Milwaukee M18 Fuel drill wrong while drilling with an aggressive auger bit. 

The 6 in 1 kit I have won't even assemble correctly without some modifications.


----------



## Euclid

I just got this one that came as part of a package deal when I bought my lathe and mill. Haven't tried it out yet but from the way it feels it probably not a bad little machine.  I might just find a way to mount a Dremel or something to it somehow. The power supply is rated at 1.2 amp which is just a hair more than the Dremel 100 but the Dremel 4000 is rated at 1.6 amp. The Dewalt DW660 may be the best bet at 5 amps


----------



## NortonDommi

darkzero said:


> These guys modded one to run off battery power. And possiblly CNC? I don't know, I don't speak Russian.


That would be those crazy Russians we keep hearing about would it?

I noticed the BrunS label on the lathe being used after the time transfer.  Engineer BrunS has an interesting channel. The transformation of a Chinese 7 x 14 into a Hardinge Toolroom lathe is interesting.








						Engineer BrunS
					

Somebody help! This is the only place on this channel, which she does not read! She keeps me in the house, don't let me go out and compel me to make strange ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## brino

@Euclid 

Welcome to the group!

We would appreciate your review/feedback of the machine as you get to spend more time with it.

-brino


----------



## Euclid

I will try and get a video up of it up and running.  The biggest downsides I can see off the bat is the tiny handwheels are annoying and that there really isn't a good way to secure it firmly. That and I don't expect much from the motor either.


----------



## Aaron_W

I did buy one of these back in October, it was about $120, the prices have gone up and Amazon was cheaper than eBay. I finally got it out and fooled around with it for about 2 hours yesterday.

My initial thoughts are it is clever and has some potential, but also frustrating. Plastic and aluminum parts, with expanding connectors so it takes some work to convert it between functions, but is secure once fastened together (more Erector set than Lego).

It will cut brass, sort of, but that sort of is largely where the frustrating comes in.

With a little more effort I think this could be a decent little lathe for simple turning or for a young person. Unfortunately it has a fairly powerful, but single speed motor that runs at a very high speed. The hand wheels / lead screws are awkward and jerky, but functionaal.

The tool holder is a huge fail, being a sort of T nut with just a screw to hold down the cutter (even hokier that it sounds, literally just the cap of the screw barely holding the cutting bit). It comes with what looks like a 1/8" pre-sharpened cutter.

I have more hopes for it as a small drill press with X/Y table (milling machine is way to grandiose a term).


Now for somebody with some technical skills and some real machine tools, I think it could live up to my low expectations. I am going to make a simple (but better than a screw) tool holder for it, and see if it can't do a little better. Being able to vary the speed of the motor would be a huge improvement, this thing screams like a dentists drill. A variable speed Dremel motor would be quite useful here.

There are more expensive versions of these, some costing several hundred dollars that possibly might be better, but at that point just buy a HF mini-lathe. 
Still if you have kids and want to get them something to learn with, and are willing to put in a little effort, for $100 this little machine isn't a complete waste of time.   

If you want a mini-lathe, buy a mini-lathe.


----------

